# fox attacks and maules baby twin girls in there cot



## hogs'n'hisses (Jun 24, 2009)

BBC News - Mother's 'nightmare' after baby twins 'mauled' by fox

dont know if any one has seen this ?
i am shocked at this them poor poor girls 
and also them poor foxes being destroyed


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

this is the stupid parents fault... end of!

next they will be blaming foxes for everything and then they will re-introduce fox hunting, so idiots can murder foxes!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I fail to see how this is the parent's fault? What's the point in having patio doors if you can't open them in hot weather?


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

manda88 said:


> I fail to see how this is the parent's fault? What's the point in having patio doors if you can't open them in hot weather?


At 10pm at night it's not gonna be that hot..

We get foxes in our garden but we're sensible enough to shut the doors


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks it's *very* unfox-like behaviour?:whistling2:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I honestly do not think it was a fox.
Foxes are very timid animals, they do not like to be around humans so I really do not see one going into a house that to them will stink of humans.
As it was an urban fox I also do not think that it would be starved and thus I have no idea why it would attack a human, I mean we do not have rabies in this country and the only documented fox attacks I have heard of have been by rabid foxes.



> Occasionally the press reports attacks on children that are said to be by foxes, but very often the bite wounds do not appear to be typical fox bites. It is not impossible that a child could be bitten by a fox but, if it occurs, it is extremely rare. In comparison, the risk of injury from domestic dogs and cats is very much higher. For example, in the USA about 5 million people are bitten by dogs each year and 15 to 20 people die from dog bites yearly. Most of the victims are children. Similarly, there are more than 400,000 cat bites each year in the USA. There are no good statistics from Britain, but it is likely that the number of dog and cat bites is around a fifth of those recorded in the USA. Even in countries where rabies is present, humans are much more likely to be bitten by a rabid domestic dog than by a fox.
> The risks of people being attacked by a fox are negligible compared to the risks of being attacked by a domestic dog or cat.




(Above taken from http://www.thefoxwebsite.org/urbanfoxes/urbanconflict.html)

I honestly think it may well be a case of 'Oh no the dogs bitten the kids, say it is a wild animal so the dog is not put down.'.

Trapping and killing a random urban fox who may or may not have had anything what so ever to do with this is plain wrong and it upsets me immensely!

-
Elina


----------



## hogs'n'hisses (Jun 24, 2009)

i am shocked at the fact that are leaving the fox traps down incase there is more imagine how many foxes are going to be destroyed just for walking through her garden :gasp:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

glad someone said it!!!!

what a load of bolony :censor:

It was clearly a bloody cover up for a dog - I don't believe this story one iota


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Elina said:


> I honestly do not think it was a fox.
> Foxes are very timid animals, they do not like to be around humans so I really do not see one going into a house that to them will stink of humans.
> As it was an urban fox I also do not think that it would be starved and thus I have no idea why it would attack a human, I mean we do not have rabies in this country and the only documented fox attacks I have heard of have been by rabid foxes.
> 
> ...


Those were my thoughts exactly !


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

incredibly convienient for the tories , who i think were wanting to overturn the hunting ban.....


----------



## dragonjoanne (Feb 20, 2009)

the more i read the more i dont think this was a fox !!

we live next to a rail line and have lots of foxes thro the garden as next door feeds them . but to come in to the house wonder about then hurt children i think not !!! 

does the family have a dog !!!! i know from bitter experence that you can never trust a dog 100% that goes for any animal we may deside to keep in our homes 

as a mother i feel for the children and what there going thro but im also feel for the poor foxes that will be made to suffer because of this !!


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Elina said:


> I honestly think it may well be a case of 'Oh no the dogs bitten the kids, say it is a wild animal so the dog is not put down.'.
> 
> Trapping and killing a random urban fox who may or may not have had anything what so ever to do with this is plain wrong and it upsets me immensely!
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts tbh


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

I said to my dad this morning id be inclined to think they have a dog that has done this, and they dont want the dog put down,


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

Im glad people have the same view. I was disgusted to hear they "humanely destroyed" a fox because of this. Its not even proven that its the same fox, that is ridiculous!


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

I am glad i'm not the only one who thinks it wasn't a fox.


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

When was it that we did the witch hunts? You'd have thought we as a race would have learned by now, but it appears we havent!

Idiocy.


----------



## jen2010 (Mar 18, 2010)

if they have a dog and it attacked them why would they blame a fox?? wouldn`t you think they`d be more conserned about their kids than the fact their dog would be put to sleep?? if i had a dog that savaged my kids i`d kill the the f*ck*r myself!


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

as soon as i read the story yesterday i immediately thought that it wasnt typical fox behaviour. I used to live in london and the urban foxes used to come out at dusk and play with the kids in the street, soooo silly tame! One did dart into our house on one occasion, dont know why but we were knowledgable enough to know not to corner it in the back room where it had run to, just put a trail of food out the door and he came out on his own in time. All the urban foxes i grew up around there never showed any signs of aggression. I can only see a fox attacking if it feels threatened or it thinks you are threatening its cubs. I really cant believe that a fox would enter a house, wander around until it happened to enter the kids room then for no reason attack two defenseless children.


----------



## Baxtor (Oct 13, 2008)

I am also sure that the authorities have thought of this, and bite experts would have examined both children.
They would be able to tell the difference between a dog bite and a fox bite.

PS: Do you even know if this family owns a dog?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm a bit cynical it was even a fox. Who's to know the twins wasn't attected by a small dog like a small terrier breed like a jack russel'etc they owned, And they got ride or it was killed in reaction by one of the parents before reporting it and said it was a fox to avoid possible neglect charges. I'm not that convinced that a fox would be that brass, I know they become tamer from feeding in the garden but they also know there escape rought as they never trust 100%, I'm not convinced that they would just walk into active house(Then did it go up stairs into a bed room), A empty maybe if it was empty long enought but a active house hold ?. They still know that humans can be c:censor:ts. They left the door open at nigh ?, Isn't that what windows are for ?. If your watching tv in the liveing room, Why do you open the hall door ?. You'd just open the liveing room window wouldn't you.

*FIRST*


> I went into the room and *I saw some blood* in Isabella's cot – I thought she had a nosebleed," she added.


*THEN*


> *I put on the light*, I saw the fox.


 
Though it's light longer, It's dark at 10:00pm, So she saw blood in the dark ?.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

ami_j said:


> incredibly convienient for the tories , who i think were wanting to overturn the hunting ban.....


that was my first thought, i just don't belive this story :gasp:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

ami_j said:


> incredibly convienient for the tories , who i think were wanting to overturn the hunting ban.....


 
thats the most bellendish thing i've heard... So it was David Cameron in a fur coat with a candle stick in the library?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Meko said:


> thats the most bellendish thing i've heard... So it was David Cameron in a fur coat with a candle stick in the library?


did i say he did it...NO
but its convinient for them...YES...
your the one being a bloody bellend and not reading what i put properly


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

no, you think that urban foxes mauling 2 kids in a house in London is relevant to the tories wanting to being back fox hunting, in the countryside away from houses.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

What AmiJ means is that it wil just give the toffs on horseback ammo for bringing back their disgusting hobby


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

but it won't because urban foxes aren't new. They've not migrated into towns since the hunting ban.

One of the online paper reports has a list of other 'similar' incidents that were prior to the ban.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> What AmiJ means is that it wil just give the toffs on horseback ammo for bringing back their disgusting hobby


THANK you someone who saw my obvious point


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Meko said:


> but it won't because urban foxes aren't new. They've not migrated into towns since the hunting ban.
> 
> One of the online paper reports has a list of other 'similar' incidents that were prior to the ban.


But you know what the blood thirsty toffee-nosed ponces are like - anything to make the public turn against the fox & give them a reason to bring back the archaic 'sport'.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> But you know what the blood thirsty toffee-nosed ponces are like - anything to make the public turn against the fox & give them a reason to bring back the archaic 'sport'.


exactly


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> THANK you someone who saw my obvious point


Its ok, I love Meko :flrt:


----------



## n1ghtf1re (Oct 7, 2009)

BBC news: Baby twin girls attacked by fox in sleep.

Well I'm not self-centred but I'll admit I was looking rather ravishing last night.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

n1ghtf1re said:


> BBC news: Baby twin girls attacked by fox in sleep.
> 
> Well I'm not self-centred but I'll admit I was looking rather ravishing last night.


Huh??


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

Not really on topic but i must say i hav in the past few years seen a lot more foxes about in urban areas especially near me.

I work nights a fair bit and i usually see them on the way home ive even squeeked a few over within 30-40 yards from me. there amazing to watch


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

louodge said:


> Not really on topic but i must say i hav in the past few years seen a lot more foxes about in urban areas especially near me.
> 
> I work nights a fair bit and i usually see them on the way home ive even squeeked a few over within 30-40 yards from me. there amazing to watch


There are quite a lot of urban foxes around the Blackpool area. My friend watches them sunbathing on her neighbour's garage roof from her bedroom window in Poulton Le Fylde.


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> There are quite a lot of urban foxes around the Blackpool area. My friend watches them sunbathing on her neighbour's garage roof from her bedroom window in Poulton Le Fylde.


 
Thats supurb!!! Yeah there really are a lot near me and although its quite urban near me im right near marton mere so i wonder weaher they come from there. but there numbers have undoubtably increased in recent years


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

louodge said:


> Thats supurb!!! Yeah there really are a lot near me and although its quite urban near me im right near marton mere so i wonder weaher they come from there. but there numbers have undoubtably increased in recent years


Yes, the fox population has increased very well. I think they are one of the most beautiful of British wildlife :flrt:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Agree, they are stunning and quite a rare sight in the country now. I used to see them in the woods near my mums house from time to time but not anymore. 

re nightfires comment - silly :censor: ! A funny comment if it weren't in reference to such dire circumstances! 

I do have so say I immediately thought dog not fox.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Im with amy look at all the hunters jumping in About controlling numbers! Get a new hobby how's about u start rat hunting or something,the way fox hunting Is done just ain't exceptable this is a very rare situation and as with people and animals there always diffrent or malicious undivuaks u cN only assum how hungry the fox was to provoc a attack like that if it even happend on the news last nite the mother said she saw the fox loooking at here but not sure im
buying it either,


----------



## n1ghtf1re (Oct 7, 2009)

Nix said:


> re nightfires comment - silly :censor: ! A funny comment if it weren't in reference to such dire circumstances!


 
They are going to be fine so its allowed. 

I agree, got to be the dog.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Im with amy look at all the hunters jumping in About controlling numbers! Get a new hobby how's about u start rat hunting or something,the way fox hunting Is done just ain't exceptable this is a very rare situation and as with people and animals there always diffrent or malicious undivuaks u cN only assum how hungry the fox was to provoc a attack like that if it even happend on the news last nite the mother said she saw the fox loooking at here but not sure im
> buying it either,


yeah fox hunting is barbaric and in no way controls numbers most of the foxes the hunted where purpose bred any way


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> Im with amy look at all the hunters jumping in About controlling numbers! Get a new hobby how's about u start rat hunting or something,the way fox hunting Is done just ain't exceptable this is a very rare situation and as with people and animals there always diffrent or malicious undivuaks u cN only assum how hungry the fox was to provoc a attack like that if it even happend on the news last nite the mother said she saw the fox loooking at here but not sure im
> buying it either,


 I think you'd have trouble finding a starving fox in London- so much waste food around. If the truth is as a lot of us think, and it comes out, a lot of prominant people (Boris, anyone?) are going to look very stupid.


----------



## EdGeorge (Apr 24, 2010)

Fox my arse, it was a feckin dingo.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

It gets worse Picture shows 'twins attack fox' - Yahoo! News UK

:devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

They now say that is was a fox kit that wanted to eat baby excrement....
First thing my 6 year old daughter said when I told her 'Mummy...Foxes don't eat poop! They are not worms!'.
Harry and Elspeth to their business far, far away from where they even play, let alone eat and the thought a fox would go into a food filled house to eat excrement...

-
Elina


----------



## tanliaza (May 11, 2010)

Have to say as soon as I heard about this I doubted the story.
I may leave doors open but at that time of night it would be only if I was in the room.
I am assuming the children would have screamed a lot, the attacker would then have to run down the stairs past I'm assuming parents running to see what was wrong.
Doors were then shut but the fox just sat there watching everything going on!!!!!!!


----------



## RobM (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't know if its because I am an animal lover but I always seem to find something that doesn't add up in these news articles. 



Pouchie said:


> It gets worse Picture shows 'twins attack fox' - Yahoo! News UK
> 
> :devil::devil::devil::devil:


"It is understood the encounter lasted just seconds as the fox then ran off into the back garden"

I dont know about anyone else, but how quickly can you get your phone out, start the camera, (wait for it to load in most cases), take aim with the camera and then to take a pic?


----------



## EdGeorge (Apr 24, 2010)

Fox my arse.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

EdGeorge said:


> Fox my arse, it was a feckin dingo.


Dingo dog stole my baby!!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Why is the fox see through ?. How can you see the patio slab lines through the fox ?. And are we still taking st pictire like this, I thought are camera where way past this now, This picture should be crystal if real. IMO Photoshop. Look like them ghost pictures.









Anothing thing where the bloody paw prints that should be all over the house, For the amount of blood that there was said to have been Wouldn't there be a trail of blood starting in the bedroom, Leaveing the bed room and going down the stairs'etc.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

to me that photo looks like the person is stood outside with the fox and has taken a photo of its reflection in the glass.


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

1, It was stupidity anyway by leaving the door open, leaving the room door in which the kids were in open, being no where near the open door or the kids.

2, Her story doesnt seem completely acurate and is very strange. Although I must admit, some humans have mental problems, and so do animals, it is possible this fox was not fully wired up right!

3, Did she have a dog?? Just wondering.

4, That photo looks absalouty fake. And there are many strange aspects on where it was took, seeing what the article police man said.

5, It is ridiculous that they just killed the first fox to be caught in that trap of theirs, there is no proof that that fox is the one that caused the accident.

My two cents...


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

J-Williams said:


> 3, Did she have a dog?? Just wondering.


No one will ever know, There not going to let anyone know, Coz there blaimming the fox. They would just turn it out and Let it run off, Or kill and depose of it.

Look i caugh the fox on camera :2thumb::lol2::no1:.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

OMG, you were so close to it, it could have ripped your throat out!

In the bottom picture what is that white smudge on the fox's nose? Is that a babies bootee? Looks like a baby bootee to me.


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

I think all this rubbish about the fox is terrible. why would you leave the door open for one? I personally think they had a dog and they blamed the fox.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

A lot of things do not add up, in one report it said that they had been having a barbeque, so were they actually at home when it happened, surely the twin that was attacked first would have screamed.

I think it was probably their own dog, may even have been one on the dangerous dog reg, and they did not want to get into trouble. Just hope the truth does eventually come out. :whistling2:


----------



## rox (Dec 21, 2008)

i think its all bullshit personally, i reckon the family had a dog and don't want it seized and euthanised probably because they knew it had temperament probs or other circumstances were banned from owning pets, tenanacy breaches etc.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Hear's a thought. What if it was a fox, But it didn't come in the house, Maybe it was already living in the house. What if the fox that attacked the twins for what ever reason, Did so coz the perants of the twins was trying to treat a Semi tame fox like a dog, Maybe they had the fox sence a small pup and it came in and out the house as it pleased, Then they throw it out and call who they called saying it was a fully wild fox, It later came back when the police was there, That's when the officer took the picture coz it was just comming home.


----------



## EdGeorge (Apr 24, 2010)

Fox, my arse.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

How odd that when I photograph my foxes with a really bad camera phone I cannot see the flooring through them..









.... 
-
Elina


----------



## Dean Wil (Apr 22, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's *very* unfox-like behaviour?:whistling2:


Exactly my friend.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Prime suspect: Is this the fox that mauled twin baby girls? | Mail Online



> Urban wildlife consultant John Bryant said the attack could have been carried out *by a cub attracted by the smell of milk* or the babies' nappies.
> 
> Read more: Prime suspect: Is this the fox that mauled twin baby girls? | Mail Online


makes you think the kids were sleeping in the fridge.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Meko said:


> Prime suspect: Is this the fox that mauled twin baby girls? | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> makes you think the kids were sleeping in the fridge.


Or the mum soaks her kids bed sheets in milk so they can suck on them? 

Or she lactated all over the kids bed in some sort of fetish act.

Two equally strong theories, logically one must be correct.

Also urm..do foxes like milk then? I'm not a fox myself but if it's between trying to smell out some milk upstairs in a house, or raiding bins for the possibility of meat scraps..I'd go for the latter.

I have proof foxes are evil murderous cretins. Look at this fox, IT HAS KILLED THIS RABBIT, make no mistake folks, it's going to eat it...DISGUSTING!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i don't think milk is high on their list. Can't remember seeing milkmen getting savaged by a pack of hungry foxes.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

Meko said:


> i don't think milk is high on their list. Can't remember seeing milkmen getting savaged by a pack of hungry foxes.


 they must be after the sh*t then everone knowsfoxes love to eat sh*t


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Meko said:


> Prime suspect: Is this the fox that mauled twin baby girls? | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> makes you think the kids were sleeping in the fridge.


So now they have caught & killed 2 foxes!!! FFS!!! :devil:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

gazz said:


> Why is the fox see through ?. How can you see the patio slab lines through the fox ?. And are we still taking st pictire like this, I thought are camera where way past this now, This picture should be crystal if real. IMO Photoshop. Look like them ghost pictures.
> image


To be fair by this picture i can now see where that line through the fox has come from. It's from the inside reflecting on the glass. Make me wonder if they may have been treating it like a dog ?. Keeping it indoors and the fox lived there ?.

You can see the indoor floor tile line that lines up with the line going through the fox.
On the bottom right.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

gazz said:


> To be fair by this picture i can now see where that line through the fox has come from. It's from the inside reflecting on the glass. Make me wonder if they may have been treating it like a dog ?. Keeping it indoors and the fox lived there ?.
> 
> You can see the indoor floor tile line that lines up with the line going through the fox.
> On the bottom right.
> image


Yes, it could be very possible that this couple had humanised a young fox to such a degree that it was a regular visitor inside the house. Nice one Gazz!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

or maybe they used Stelio's socks for the nappies.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Meko said:


> or maybe they used Stelio's socks for the nappies.


:lol2:


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

gazz said:


> To be fair by this picture i can now see where that line through the fox has come from. It's from the inside reflecting on the glass. Make me wonder if they may have been treating it like a dog ?. Keeping it indoors and the fox lived there ?.
> 
> You can see the indoor floor tile line that lines up with the line going through the fox.
> On the bottom right.
> image


Hmm. Brapppp


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

purplekitten said:


> I said to my dad this morning id be inclined to think they have a dog that has done this, and they dont want the dog put down,


My thoughts also. This story is full of flaws


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Adam98150 said:


> Hmm. Brapppp


Huh??


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> So now they have caught & killed 2 foxes!!! FFS!!! :devil:


Just how many fooking more innocent foxes will be killed???? [email protected]!!!


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

gazz said:


> To be fair by this picture i can now see where that line through the fox has come from. It's from the inside reflecting on the glass. Make me wonder if they may have been treating it like a dog ?. Keeping it indoors and the fox lived there ?.
> 
> You can see the indoor floor tile line that lines up with the line going through the fox.
> On the bottom right.
> image


Hmmm very good point. Won't be the first trying to domesticate a wild animal for sure.


----------



## EdGeorge (Apr 24, 2010)

joeyboy said:


> Or the mum soaks her kids bed sheets in milk so they can suck on them?
> 
> Or she lactated all over the kids bed in some sort of fetish act.
> 
> ...


Rotten murderers.


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

Glad to see lots of other people are supporting the foxes. I read theyve got fox traps set up, which i just find awful, one fox does this (might not even be true!) and they all suffer? What about the things humans do to animals and each other? "/ We are wayyy worse then bloody foxes.


----------



## naz (Jul 27, 2008)

i used to live in the country we had foxes coming in from the feilds as soon as they saw us they would run off, Just doesnt seem right. I thought i was either there dog or a stray or a family memebers dog, They should leave foxes alone. The foxes are only around there because it was once there home and people stuck houses on it.


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

I too think it is very strange. I have no experience of Foxes and only have ever seen 1 briefly in our street at 5am once but i still dont believe a wild fox would come into someone house walk through the house go upstairs then maul 2 babies.... Plus you would think after the fox had attacked 1 child and obviously the child would of screamed and cried that would of been enough to scare the fox off instead of then attacking the other child. Does anyone know or read any news reports to confirm if the family def had a dog? 

I hope the 2 little girls make a good recovery but it does sound like one is very poorly :blush:


----------



## naz (Jul 27, 2008)

at the min no mention of a dog not seen anything about it today though


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

No idea about the dog but theres more people jumping on the bandwagon I was bitten by a fox too, says nine year-old girl - Telegraph Typical "/


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Bexterminate said:


> No idea about the dog but theres more people jumping on the bandwagon I was bitten by a fox too, says nine year-old girl - Telegraph Typical "/


 
It's in the Torygraph- it *must *be true!:whistling2:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I cant recall which link it was on but there are pictures of the home, it looks like a small annex type building. 

Im back to the thought of how do you get two children attacked in any rational situation no matter if it was a fox,dog,cat or escaped rabid mongoose pack!! The house isnt large, they must have heard. You would have run up in panic at the first cry, parents know their children, the know a cry from a child in pain. 

In no way can I understand having gone and thought one had had a nosebleed after two babies were attacked, even if one was so badly injured it wasn't crying, there still must have been one baby making noise like you wouldn't believe and no parent could have heard a cry of a baby in pain without that instinctual complete overwhelming terror and need to get to that child. Yet she walked in, saw blood and walked to the light switch? No mention of picking up the baby there...just that she thought it was a nosebleed and turned on the light to check.

This does not add up in anyway....the only thing that could explain it in my thoughts currently was the parents were not at home?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Kare said:


> I cant recall which link it was on but there are pictures of the home, it looks like a small annex type building.
> ?


 
far from it, it's an £800,000 three story town house











The annex part looks like it's a kitchen extension


----------



## lovin'life (Apr 7, 2010)

Kare said:


> I cant recall which link it was on but there are pictures of the home, it looks like a small annex type building.
> 
> Im back to the thought of how do you get two children attacked in any rational situation no matter if it was a fox,dog,cat or escaped rabid mongoose pack!! The house isnt large, they must have heard. You would have run up in panic at the first cry, parents know their children, the know a cry from a child in pain.
> 
> ...


It is a big 3 storey house. The annex is a extension on the back.


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Did it f*ck climb up through the window, and how would they know if they were all aparantly sleeping... Fools


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Ah right, it didnt look attached to me I can see it likely is. Bloody long way for a fox to go into a house isn't it?

Still the second 1/2 of what I said was true, when she WAS finally approaching going in seeing a nose bleed and going to turn on the light etc, why isn't the Mother saying about the screams, tearing up the stairs, running to lift her screaming child etc etc


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

As soon as i heard this story , it saw thru the bs...way too many holes in this for my liking.
now we have the :censor::censor::censor::censor: idiots out on a witch...i mean fox hunt. even the bandwagon parade are out claiming they have been attcked by foxes now ffs


----------



## lydiaH (Jun 14, 2010)

*Fox Attack*

This does seem pretty out of character for a fox.

I was looking for information and found this video.

YouTube - UK Fox Attacks linked to 'Super Rabies' strain?

what do you guys think?


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I haven't heard of those baby girls being given the rabies vaccinations since the attack - surely that's a fact that the papers would have published???


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i can't see why it'd be worth reporting. **BREAKING NEWS** the two kids bitten by foxes have been given rabies jabs........ just in case.

If you get bitten by a wild animal where there's a chance of something then it'd be standard procedure to vaccinate against it.


----------



## PrincessPurple (Aug 29, 2009)

J-Williams said:


> 1, It was stupidity anyway by leaving the door open, leaving the room door in which the kids were in open, being no where near the open door or the kids.


Agreed.



J-Williams said:


> 2, Her story doesnt seem completely acurate and is very strange. Although I must admit, some humans have mental problems, and so do animals, it is possible this fox was not fully wired up right!


The whole story seems suss to me.



J-Williams said:


> 3, Did she have a dog?? Just wondering.


I have a very tempermental Chinese Crested (unusual as they are normally greatly social dogs) but I don't have children. I can see this happening with any dog. He gets quite mean when startled.



J-Williams said:


> 4, That photo looks absalouty fake. And there are many strange aspects on where it was took, seeing what the article police man said.


I think the pic is a photoshop job, as illustrated by someone on this thread.



J-Williams said:


> 5, It is ridiculous that they just killed the first fox to be caught in that trap of theirs, there is no proof that that fox is the one that caused the accident.


Unfortunately, society tends to believe those who cry Wolf, or in this case... Fox! Even when it's not.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Isn't it funny how the foxes are seemingly digging out nice, posh Tory families to attack, just at the time when they want to turn the public vein of thought against foxes so as to reintroduce fox hunting? If I was on stronger medications I might suspect that the foxes were exacting revenge for the years of persecution and abuse at the hands of the toffs lol. Don't believe for a second that either "fox" attack took place. The mum has already been caught out lying about a fox attack before - she says her 5 year old son was previously bitten in their garden by a fox and yet noone, not the council nor any other authority has it on record. She said that they had all complained to Hackney Council and yet there isn't one complaint on record. Smells more like bull than fox to me. :whistling2:


----------



## Doomgerbs (Jul 29, 2008)

you know it seems to me it could be even simpler than conspiracy.
With people feeding foxes and as they become more adapted to living around humans it is quite possible that a curious fox could enter a house. Now imagine the fox gets disorientated (it would not be the first case of a frightened fox in a building getting confused).
It finds an open door where the children are, they grab it (after all its just a dog or a cuddly toy to them) and it defends itself.
In other words not an 'attack' but a frightened wild animal defending itself.
A terrible and tragic misfortune and nothing more imo.

Now I fully understand how much people enjoy seeing foxes playing in their garden etc but remember there are consequences of living in such close proximity to wildlife, be it rats attracted to spill from bird tables or situations like this.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Doomgerbs said:


> It finds an open door where the children are, they grab it (after all its just a dog or a cuddly toy to them) and it defends itself.
> In other words not an 'attack' but a frightened wild animal defending itself.
> A terrible and tragic misfortune and nothing more imo.
> 
> .


you missed the vital flaw... they were TWO 9 month old babies in cots, so the chances of them both getting up and grabbing a fox is very slim


----------



## Doomgerbs (Jul 29, 2008)

twins, so I guess it depends if they where in seperate cots. and that would also apply if it was a family dog surely??
but I dont know
and yes I certainly have been known in the past to have babies bedroom door and patio door open on warm muggy nights for air flow and in some parts of the country we have had a cple of those this year, although I have no idea what that night was like where the incident occured

the truth is that without more accurate information we don't know what really happened but certainly the press has sensationalised it massively and yes the knee jerk anti-fox reaction is neither helpful nor fair

I do not criticise anyone for feeding foxes btw, only pointing out that to be on over familiar terms with the countries top mammalian predator and to consider it a friendly, even cuddly, creature while forgetting it is in fact a wild animal can be problematical.
I certainly do not believe that a fox would attack babies in that way in any premeditated way.

Their have been a number of cases of trapped foxes on the animal rescue programmes on TV and in all cases the animal was panicked and reacted with defensive violence as you would expect.


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

The thing is foxes are dangerous wild animals at the end of the day and if people feed them they are going to be more and more confident and will start going into peoples homes they need to be treated with respect and left to there own devises. i'm thinking this fox if thats what it was, was probably just looking for food as they are opportunist feeders and ether one of two senarioes; 1 it went into the kids room not realizing they were there and was suddenly shoked and reacted by attacking or 2 it went in and saw them as an easy meal more likely to be the first but its not a normal occurance so anything is possible right now i think.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Isn't it funny how the foxes are seemingly digging out nice, posh Tory families to attack, just at the time when they want to turn the public vein of thought against foxes so as to reintroduce fox hunting? If I was on stronger medications I might suspect that the foxes were exacting revenge for the years of persecution and abuse at the hands of the toffs lol. Don't believe for a second that either "fox" attack took place. The mum has already been caught out lying about a fox attack before - she says her 5 year old son was previously bitten in their garden by a fox and yet noone, not the council nor any other authority has it on record. She said that they had all complained to Hackney Council and yet there isn't one complaint on record. Smells more like bull than fox to me. :whistling2:


It wouldn't suprise me if David Cameron had paid this family to come out with this twaddle :lol2:


----------



## SlinkiSnake (Jun 5, 2008)

*fox fuss*

MayB a captive bred individual got lost? It'd hav no fear, and strong food association with humans; totally un-used 2 being hungry!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

SlinkiSnake said:


> MayB a captive bred individual got lost? It'd hav no fear, and strong food association with humans; totally un-used 2 being hungry!


I have captive bred foxes and so do many other people I know and actually they do have fear. Harry and Elspeth are pretty sure anyone who is not part of our immediate family are going to kill them, even if offered food by my friends they would rather just go and hide in their sleeping crate then go anywhere near them.

A girl I have known for a while online who has a captive bread red fox who is worried around everyone but his owner and her mum.

Captive bread or not foxes are not stupid. They can smell much better then you or I can and thus would know that bin bags contain yummy human food so I am sorry but I totally disagree Slinkisnake.

I feel people are to quick to blame the fox, the wolf and all other animals they they do not understand. I think it is deeply disturbing that just on one persons word and people are ready to go on a killing spree as they are affraid of what they do not understand...

-
 Elina


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Elina said:


> I have captive bred foxes and so do many other people I know and actually they do have fear. Harry and Elspeth are pretty sure anyone who is not part of our immediate family are going to kill them, even if offered food by my friends they would rather just go and hide in their sleeping crate then go anywhere near them.
> 
> A girl I have known for a while online who has a captive bread red fox who is worried around everyone but his owner and her mum.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more hun! :notworthy:


----------



## SlinkiSnake (Jun 5, 2008)

*fur fox sake!*

All I know of foxes r the ones [email protected] eat my small furries. (My fault entirly, I should hav better fortifications).
Or the mangy 1 [email protected] barked @ me n my dogs. It just sat in the road n woofed! Not scared of me or my dogs. I just thought it would b natural 4 them 2 want eat small mewling animals. :S
I am not a fox expert!
The mother was @ fault n e way!
There are more murderous people in the world than animals. Her children could've been stolen!

I didn't want 2 start an argument! Just a random thought!


----------



## sylar (Sep 1, 2008)

I sat on my balcony last night and watched 2 foxes playing together, i regularly see one fox but id never seen 2 together before. As for the story, well....i smell bull ****


----------



## amylls (Sep 18, 2009)

And another one! Ok so either we have an outbreak of rabies (which i doubt) or for some reason someone is trying to make foxes look real bad.Maybe some people trying to bring back fox hunting?
-http://www.parentdish.co.uk/2010/06/21/three-year-old-boy-attacked-in-a-playground-by-a-fox/


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

amylls said:


> And another one! Ok so either we have an outbreak of rabies (which i doubt) or for some reason someone is trying to make foxes look real bad.Maybe some people trying to bring back fox hunting?
> -http://www.parentdish.co.uk/2010/06/21/three-year-old-boy-attacked-in-a-playground-by-a-fox/


This souldn't even be news. It was a cornered wild fox, The fox didn't go looking for people. It was found in a area that it made it's den may even have young. and the tail was stroked (grabbed ?) and the child was either bitten or scratched.

IF the fox ran out into to the playground and attacked child or childen then fair enought. But this was a wild fox who's home was disturbed and the fox felt threatened. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2010/jun/21/toddler-brighton-fox-attack


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

gazz said:


> This souldn't even be news. It was a cornered wild fox, The fox didn't go looking for people. It was found in a area that it made it's den may even have young. and the tail was stroked (grabbed ?) and the child was either bitten or scratched.
> 
> IF the fox ran out into to the playground and attacked child or childen then fair enought. But this was a wild fox who's home was disturbed and the fox felt threatened.
> 
> Toddler released from hospital after Brighton fox attack | World news | guardian.co.uk


Here here! Just sensationalistic journalism due to the first 'fox' attack. :bash:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Here here! Just sensationalistic journalism due to the first 'fox' attack. :bash:


:devil: load of b:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:s, journalists jumping on a band wagon methinks.


----------



## tanliaza (May 11, 2010)

Do they even know for certain it was a fox? Everything I've read just seems to assume it because a fox was known to live there & does anyone know if they've decided if the child was scratched or bitten?


----------

